# Help with landscape



## saulonetgo (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello. 
I have this area in my house that the grass doesn't grow there because it is a part shade area during the day.
Can someone help me with ideas on how to cover that area and avoid water wash everything away?
I don't want to try to add more grass there because It didn't work before. Any recommendations?
Thank you
Saulo


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Have you considered Hostas? I tend to stick them where other things won't grow. They're rather low maintenance which I appreciate as well. Or you could just extend that stone against the hous all the way out. That would look nice as well. Is that walkway your property? Judging by the fence it looks like your neighbors.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Agree with Penn. a shade garden with hostas, painted ferns, and astilbe would look nice next to stone walkway


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

saulonetgo said:


> Hello.
> I have this area in my house that the grass doesn't grow there because it is a part shade area during the day.
> Can someone help me with ideas on how to cover that area and avoid water wash everything away?
> I don't want to try to add more grass there because It didn't work before. Any recommendations?
> ...


Have you tried germination blankets or some of the tackifiers that are out there, that is if you do want grass there.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Ajuga would be a nice groundcover there.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Have you considered Hostas? I tend to stick them where other things won't grow. They're rather low maintenance which I appreciate as well. Or you could just extend that stone against the hous all the way out. That would look nice as well. Is that walkway your property? Judging by the fence it looks like your neighbors.


OP if you'd like some Hostas, pennstater has about 700 thousand of them he could probably part ways with.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Saul hasn't been back since he posted but definitely welcome to any Hostas as are you @Ecks from Tex :lol:


----------

